# Course Review - Southerness



## Paul_Stewart (Aug 12, 2010)

And last but not least, the final stop on my 10-round, five-day tour round Scotland, Southerness.

Located 15 miles from Dumfries on the Solway coast, this is a traditional links that has a magnificent reputation despite its out-of-the-way venue.  No wild elevation changes, no blind shots, just a tough course that has a SSS 73 to a par of 69.

First the good points - the greens are simply magnificent, by far the best I have ever played in Scotland.  They could afford to run them at 10.5 because the gorse protects them a little from the wind unlike the exposed links of St.Andrews and Turnberry where having greens that fast would lead to oscillating balls which is never good for any player  

And you need to play a good game to score round here - there are no freebie holes, no par fours under 380 yards and enough deep bunkers to make your long approach game be well tested.

But every hole seems to be the same.  Dog-leg left or right, heather and gorse lining the fairways and over 400 yards.  It's all the same.  Interesting for the first few holes but then it just gets boring.

Perhaps it was because it was early morning and the last round and I was knackered, but Southerness as a course just didn't do it for me.  The people were incredibly hospitable and I am glad I have played it, but I was more sick of the site of heather than Paul McCartney by the end of the round.

Thankfully I got it up and down from pretty much everywhere to go round in 75 but it was a slightly disappointing end to an incredible tour of golf, one I seem to think a fair few people are envious of!

SOME PICTURES OF THE COURSE
http://www.flickr.com/photos/52763424@N03/4884330695/


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 12, 2010)

Good the here the greens are in great shape, playing there on Sunday in 36 a hole scratch.

Played the course for the first time last year and its certainly tough and a test of ball striking. Agree that a lot of the par 4's are similar, requiring a long straight drive followed by long approach and your short game needs to sharp as you are going to miss greens. 

All in all I enjoyed the course and looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 9, 2015)

As you play the first two holes you wonder where the rest of the course is.   it snakes away into the distance with oob both left and right.  Quite unique in that sense.


I hit driver 52 wedge out the back of the par 5 18th. Aimed about 50yards right and played the biggest hook you ever seen in your life.  Boom.  #bitwindythatday


----------

